# so now im getting Zebra Plecos...someone needs to stop me before i spend all my $$$



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

well, as the title suggests, i have gone batty, or fishy, over zebra plecos. i have read a little bit here and there about them, but nothing i didnt already know...carnivores, should be in own tank due to eating habits...one thing i dont know is should they be kept in groups? i have 1 ordered for sure, and might be getting 2 more...so that will equal 3...(and a heck of a lot of muhlah ) do i REALLY need caves for the zebras? and if i cant get a tank for them immediately, could i put them into my community 75 gallon for awhile, or will they die of stress? any answers appreciated and will be given much thought.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of questions. Are you sure you are ready for them?
I mean, if they die, you really lose hairs you know. A least I lost a lot of mine (they grew back, but then I lose more again on 3 other incident, lucky I have lots of hair to start with and they all grew back the last 2 years . Anyway, that was when my female that was about to spawn got crushed to death.
Here's the thing you need to think about. $500 each is alot of money. $250 each is call cheap and they won't come by at this price again in a long time. Not with a 2" zebra anyway.
The dilema is that you don't seem to be doing enough research and you may think that what you read is all you need to know, but the problem is. I have seen very very few post out there in the internet that really said it all. I mean, there are a few post that come close, but I've notice that either people are keep some of their secrets or they simple don't know enough yet at the time they made the post.
Anyway, having said that. Let me answer your questions.

Yes they are carnivores and that means lots of water change. Like once every 3 days if you want to keep them healthy. They are pretty hardy but if you slack off, don't be supprise if you see them floating upside down one day. An exellent way to keep them is with discus. Same temps, lots of water change and both love blood worms. You just need to deworm them every now any then as the discus usually have this internal parasite and will transfer them to the zebras.

They can live in groups as long as there is an establish hierachy with no space issue. That usually means, the smallest ones gets the least. Adult males that are too similar in size can kill each other if they are too closely match. Especially when there is space issue or during mating season. The loser get their skin chewed off and are left for dead (a grim fate and it takes them a few days to die too *shivers*). You'll most likely read that they are community and peaceful fish in the internet though. They mostly are, until they start breeding or there are space issue or the hierachy is screwed up or the alpha male or the female is inexperience during breeding.)
The reason why I don't think you are ready is the fact that you ask if they need a cave. That's kind of hard to answer as I know there will be plenty of people to say they don't need a cave and they have zebras for years that didn't live in a cave. But as soon as you put a right size cave in the tank, you know they will be occupied. So I don't even know how to answer that. But one thing is for sure and I don't see people say this over the net. If you are going to have caves, make sure you have currents. That has to go hand in hand. Otherwise, you zebras will have health issues down the road.

Don't get a tank for them immediately, give them an establish tank. That's the only way to keep them healthy.

I won't put them in the 75G. Not sure what your 75G looks like, but trying to fish them back out of a 75G is to me impossible. You might end up hurting them.

So you have some hard thinking to do and a hard decision to make. Sorry if it comes off as rather harsh. But I don't want you to go through the pain I've experienced.

On the bright side, they are absolutely beautiful if you get to see them. I fall in love with them at first sigh. They are the cutest pleco there is. There are close ones, but none in my opinion are beautiful as a zebra. They do have some character. But unfortunately, I don't spend as much time with them since I have two kids. So it's more of a stranger relationship I have with my plecos now. But they still recognize me though and they get upset with me when I steal their eggs.

What every decision you make, I wish you luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thank you very much for the info. i will consider more carefully now. i do want to get 1 though. i may hold off on more. 

how do you create a current? i have a double HOB filter, and 2 bubble walls that create lots of movement. is there a special thing i can get to create a current?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not to sound harsh, but I really don't think you're ready for them yet. It's your choice, but I would hate to see them die, and you'd probably hate to lost the investment too.

If I were you, I'd "practice" on easier and more readily available plecs. And read up a lot more on general plec husbandry.

BTW, for increased flow, use powerheads for directional flow.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I too wanted zebras many months ago ........
my fear was i had no experiance with any plecs and i didnt want them to die as they are on the endangered list from what i have been told .
and i didnt want to loose any ..
So i took erics advice and got me a few fancy plecs 7 to be exact.
After many months and trial and error ,I am ready ...scared but ready .
for me it isnt about money ....i truly love plecs .

I hope you the best with your new addition as i know you are just as excited !

great advice you too ..i may need it also !


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i suppose youre all right. i just dont know when i am going to get the chance to buy a zebra pleco for under $500 again. i am looking into buying a completely ready planted tank just for the plecos. all i have to do is plug and play. (probably add water too)


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

i don't know much about plecos. but with any fish you should always prepare the tank before purchase.

plans always change and sometimes people never end up getting the xx gallon tank that they said they were going to buy.

especially with expensive fishes, do your research (as you're doing), never act on impulse, get the water/tank prepared, and have a spare setup ready to isolate it just in case it doesn't do well with tankmates etc.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

woah i didn't know zebra pleco were that expensive.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

your filter will be no good for the expensive fish you want to keep .
something that just hit me .
best to protect your investment !


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

well blossom, what would you suggest then


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have made a suggestion b4 
canister filter ........
and others made suggestions also in this thread 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6608

I will be running 2 EHEIM'S on my 40 gl ...2213 and a Eheim proIII 2126(i think thats the number )

but thats what i prefer ..

others can give you their prefrences...the cost is high and more then worth it \!!!


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

if you're going to spend the money on an eheim pro, you may as well create your own wet/dry sump


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow Iam sure glad I decieded to wait to get mine. What to you guys recomend besides the common pleco which I have and love dearly, to start off with.I also have to chocolates.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love rubbernose.. XD I havent seen those guys in a while. Or BN's


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I love my rubbernose too. The one I have has stayed under 2", so probably a chaestoma milesi. Such personality, and he looks hilarious too.

Before starting out on Zebras, I'd do easier peckolitas (L134, etc) and hypancistrus (less pricey ones, like L260, L066, L201), and get used to keeping smaller plecs and their feeding and tank requirements before diving into the more expensive plecs.
It's not that the less expensive plecs are expendable either; it's just that you'll feel more comfortable with taking care of them when they're $40 -$60 each, as opposed to fish that are $250 each.

It's kind of like getting a car. It's best to get a "learner" car before you go out and buy that Porsche. I'm not saying you guys can't start with Zebra plecs. I'm just saying it would be a shame to lose them to inexperience.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I think Iam going to get a little bit more experirenced first. My EBJD cost me 50 each I thought that was pricey lol I going to join Canadian Plecos and learn all I can first.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> I love rubbernose.. XD I havent seen those guys in a while. Or BN's


I picked mine up at BAs Barrie last week.They sure are keeping the algea away.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Good idea!

Yeah, before I bought my zebras, I bought my L260. I thought $50 was a lot for a fish.....certainly no McColloch's clownfish though: http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=55412

Also check out Plantecatfish - contains a wealth of info on plecs in general, as specific species profiles. Very good site, with a wealth of info.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i got my little guy/girl too! unfortunately, i only got 1.  i was expecting 2, but he said that he only had 5. i took a couple pics of his brand new tank (but fully cycled and all that) and him. hope you all enjoy! 

i should be getting 2 more if all goes smoothly this next week to keep this l'il one company.

sorry to all for the cappiest shots, once again.


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

That tank looks strangely familiar... 

Lookin' good and I'm so glad you got your little Zebra!


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks shooter the tank is awesome! i had a couple ppl in today to get some fish and we had to almost completely empty it to catch them! unblievable, AND i was so upset about messing with your design. it was SO perfect. anyways, now theres only 1 lone lemon tetra, as we couldnt catch him after AN HOUR! and the chinese algeea eater has completely disappeared. creepy. (and no hes not on the floor) so the lemon will keep my zebra company until i can get some more.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

VERY nice zebra you have there ........


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

let keep this off the public forum please.


----------

